# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 11 )



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Who makes 'The Best' Full sized Lathe? 
Please explain why.....*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I cant answer who makes the best. The best lathe is the one I have at the time and the one that I can afford, most of us have to watch our pennies.
I have recently finally upgraded my lathe, so it is currently the best lathe that I have ever owned. I remember the day I found my old delta lathe on craigslist, negotiated a fair price, and took it apart and loaded it into my Jeep grand cherokee to bring it home. I was so happy with my find, that lathe taught me alot. It taught me what I wanted in a lathe and what I didn't want. It was seriously under powered, had no mass, and the headstock, tailstock, and banjo didn't really lock down as well as I thought it should. It didn't reverse, and the variable speed was a reeves drive. Better than nothing and I made a ton of stuff with it and had a lot of fun. Which brings me to where I am today, with the upgrade that I could afford. There was other lathes that I lusted after but they where way more money, double or tripple the cost. So the lathe that I picked, a Laguna 1836, gave me the most bang for the buck and almost everything that I wanted in a lathe and some things that I didn't even consider. I do lust after an American beauty or a Robust or a Serious, but way way out of my budget. If I was a professional turner then maybe I would make one of those lathes happen. But as a hobbiest and someone that just enjoys wood working? The lathe that I have right now is the best.

Reactions: Great Post 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2016)

Obviously I have nothing at all to contribute to the lathe discussion, but what Greg said is spot on for any tool. My first table saw was a Montgomery Ward one I got from the Classified section in the paper (before Craigslist) for $50. It was a far cry from the Delta I have now, but I built a lot of things with it and learned a ton from it. I think in most cases, the best tool is the one you can afford at that time and that changes as you go farther along the woodworking path of your life. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm full size and when I go lay out to get a tan that is called a full size layed out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 13, 2016)

Great topic!
Following what Greg said.....
I'm sure that a lot of us started turning with what we could afford- garage sales, CL, auctions, etc. when we embarked on the journey. So at a particular time-- I've had several "bests" -----Oliver, Grizz( aka shopfox), Nova, Laguna, and last --Robust. (I'm very thankful of a supportive Missus)-- since it basically is a hobby that supports itself-- she LIKES that!
Now I'd have to say that the Robust American Beauty is the best-- think I've used enough others to say that with confidence. Followed closely by my Laguna 18/47---- it's also done whatever I've asked. Variable drive is such a saaaaweeet thing to have available!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2016)

It could be almost any company,

For each person the questions to ask are:

Does it do what I want?
Does it have every feature I've been looking for?
Does the company stand behind it?
Is it going to give me good service with a minimum of issues?

Personally, I've turned on a number of higher end full sized lathes and I've come to love the Oneway 2436. But I've also turned on a Powermatic and a Robust and both of those met my needs as well as the Oneway. If I have to make a choice the Oneway is in my opinion the Rolls Royce of lathes but I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Powermatic, Robust American Beauty, or even a Nova. The Laguna Greg bought is really impressing me as well.

This question is kinda the Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge of the lathe world isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> This question is kinda the Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge of the lathe world isn't it?



Yep...it's all part of my scheme...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I can't disagree with David @David Hill. I don't have the American Beauty but I do have the sweet 16. The quality of the build is hard to beat. I also have a oneway and I would say they are equally matched. The oneway is beefier. The flexibility of the sweet 16 is like no other and I have found it invaluable many times over when doing large pieces. For those of you not familiar with the sweet 16 it allows you to remove a section of the bed ways and hang the perpendicular to the headstock off the front of the lathe. In a nutshell you have an "L" shaped lathe. It allows very controlled access to both the back and the front of large pieces. Sine the removable section is under the headstock it gives you a 16" swing over the bed when removed. This allows you to turn a 32 in piece. I've never done one that big but have done a 25" platter. 
Beyond the flexibility, what edges the Robust in front of the oneway is the customer service. Brent English (The maker) gives you his cell phone # and really answers when you call. (Even on Sunday mornings... Yes I have tested this...) The customer service you get with Robust is really hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd have to agree that what you have is the best. Well, actually, for a while what I had wasn't the best. I did once think I had upgraded lathes but it really didn't work out for me. Non-standard sizes, underpowered, etc. The only upgrade part was that it was larger that the one I had before. Didn't take me long to sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

